# I just wanted to say......



## Honor (Feb 2, 2010)

I posted a (I thought ) quite insignificant reply to a thread a while back. It was why some people chose to homeschool or not. Well I just popped a small note to say that I was very overwhlemed and that we were going to be putting our boys in our local public school. Well the out pouring of support and kindness was so heart touching. I just wanted to say here "publically" THANK YOU. One member (you know who you are) is actually sending me curriculum. So we have talked it over and we are going to give it another go. I just want to say... the board sometimes infurates me....and often times challenges me to really think and pray. but this board has the best mods and the best members I have ever encountered. Ya'll are truly a God send.


----------

